# Maldini e Brescianini in prima squadra, fino a fine stagione.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 febbraio, complice la promozione matematica in Primavera 1 dei giovani rossoneri, Daniel Maldini e Brescianini saranno aggregati alla prima squadra fino al termine della stagione.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Febbraio 2020)

Non vedo l'ora debutti anche brescianini, che per me ha più potenziale di Daniel e Matteo Gabbia.


----------



## kipstar (25 Febbraio 2020)

ecco risolta la carenza a centrocampo.....beh risolta intendo al momento numericamente. poi per la qualità delle soluzioni alla carenza c'è da attendere il campo


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 febbraio, complice la promozione matematica in Primavera 1 dei giovani rossoneri, Daniel Maldini e Brescianini saranno aggregati alla prima squadra fino al termine della stagione.



Maldini lo reputo troppo acerbo, ma Brescianini e Gabbia era da tempo che dovevano stare affiliati alla prima squadra. Ovviamente se successivamente non deludevano.

Magari ci evitavamo oscenità tipo Calabria mezzala.


----------



## folletto (25 Febbraio 2020)

Visti certi bidoni che mandiamo in campo regolarmente dare un pò di spazio a qualche giovane non sarebbe male, tanto più che ora non siamo nelle condizioni drammatiche della prima parte del campionato, quando sarebbe stato come buttare delle galline nella gabbia di un predatore.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola oggi, 25 febbraio, complice la promozione matematica in Primavera 1 dei giovani rossoneri, Daniel Maldini e Brescianini saranno aggregati alla prima squadra fino al termine della stagione.



Sarebbe ora di iniziare ad avere dei giovani in grado di giocare ogni tanto in prima squadra senza dover ricorrere al mercato anche per giocatori che fanno 6 partite in un anno..

Se ripenso ai danni che faceva uno come Fester che per rimediare a 2 infortuni era capace di prendere a Gennaio gente come Essien o Cerci e fargli un biennale per giocare si e no 20 partite..


----------

